# Canada wants foreign workers credentials to be assessed before they move



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Canada is proposing a major change to how foreign skilled workers’ education credentials are assessed, Citizenship, Immigration and Multiculturalism Minister Jason Kenney has announced. The proposed new requirement would mean that applicants wanting to immigrate as Federal Skilled Workers would have their foreign education credentials assessed and verified by designated organisations before they arrive in [...]

Click to read the full news article: Canada wants foreign workers credentials to be assessed before they move...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

The hardest part of the current immigration system if getting licensed in your trade, but it is the same in most countries! 

I think this will help stop people dreams becoming failures for themselfs but!


----------



## wyekoon (Oct 21, 2009)

Doesnt this happen already? I work in engineering and had my education assessed by the Canadian Council of Professional Engineers as part of my application for permanent residence. Coming to Canada (albeit during the time of economic downturn), I can't tell you how many people have said - you don't have Canadian experience or it will take too long to train you up. 

In my experience, nt only do the regulating bodies need to play a part but the industry too. Sometimes, hiring managers are not ready or is insecure in accepting internationally trained personnel - particularly in regulated professions like engineering.

I see that the government is sometimes in a tough spot - they see (or think they see) a need for more skilled personnel but there are industries that are fearful of hiring internationally trained staff.


----------



## Freddy_uk (Feb 11, 2012)

They do a basic check but I don't think the engineering council of the province do anything. To work as an engineer you need to be peng and I don't think everyone realises this till they move and then have to start the process.

I just got my PR and now ill start the process with APEGGA to get credentials checked to hopefully become a licenced enginner (in training) in Alberta.


----------



## wyekoon (Oct 21, 2009)

@Freddy_uk - what you said is so spot on! The provincial bodies don't play a big role during immigration application. But I think the Association of the Professional Engineers of Ontario (PEO) have recently allowed this assessment to commence when a candidate is still in their home country. 

I think Engineers Canada (the national voice for all provincial engineering regulatory bodies) could have worked harder with Immigration Canada to inform potential engineer immigrants about the entire process to get licensed, and how the term "Engineer" is protected by law in Ontario (and I think in Canada in general). So one needs a license to practise engineering professionally. The PEO does pursue people who practise professional engineering without a license on the basis that it can endanger the public. 

That said, engineering graduates do work in an engineering firm under a professional engineer. Immigrants who were professional engineers in their home country do not automatically become prof engineers in Canada, but can apply for similar positions, though not as an "engineer", but a engineer in training of sorts. 

In my mind, the biggest hurdle is for Immigration Canada to engage industries in regards to the need for skilled immigrant. Professional accreditation and changing mindsets go hand in hand.


----------



## Freddy_uk (Feb 11, 2012)

Yes the same goes for Alberta, I could have started the EIT process at the same time as I started the PR process. To keep my employer sweet I'm doing things at a relatively slow pace. My degree is accredited in the UK so I'm hoping the route to EIT should be straight forward. Finding an employer to take me on may be a little more difficult?


----------



## arjal (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi there I am a Mechanical Engineer I have 5 years work experience in the UK, I am trying to get an engineering role via an LMO in Alberta what do you think my chances are? is it worth applying to APEGGA beforehand ?? I am rather confused on what to do !!!

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Freddy_uk (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm no expert but I think you need to apply to apegga in addition to the visa otherwise you will have a visa but no rights to work as an engineer. Obviously there might be positions with similar pay but without the title. I am an electrical/control engineer with similar yrs service.


----------



## arjal (Apr 5, 2012)

Freddy_uk said:


> I'm no expert but I think you need to apply to apegga in addition to the visa otherwise you will have a visa but no rights to work as an engineer. Obviously there might be positions with similar pay but without the title. I am an electrical/control engineer with similar yrs service.


Yeah I have been looking at the APEGGA website it states in the FAQ's 

"May I work as an engineer in Alberta before I am
licensed as a Professional Engineer (P.Eng.) or a
Foreign Licensee?

Yes. You may work as an engineer and obtain your
one year of Canadian experience required for licensure
as long as you are working under the supervision
and control of an individual who is licensed as a
Professional Engineer (P.Eng.) in Alberta.

May I apply to APEGGA even if I am not working in Alberta or do not yet have one year Canadian
experience?
Yes. You can even apply to APEGGA before you arrive in Canada. If you meet APEGGA’s fi ve licensure
criteria, you will be licensed as a P.Eng. or Foreign Licensee. If you meet all the requirements for
licensure except the one year of Canadian experience requirement, you will be eligible for enrollment as
a Provisional Licensee."

I have started the application but it needs work references but its awkward at the moment as I still work for the company. 

You also have to sit the "Professional Practice Exam"


----------



## Freddy_uk (Feb 11, 2012)

The exam is after a minimum of 1yrs service in Canada to become peng, unless they want to assess your qualifications, in which case you will need to take that too.


----------



## arjal (Apr 5, 2012)

Freddy_uk said:


> The exam is after a minimum of 1yrs service in Canada to become peng, unless they want to assess your qualifications, in which case you will need to take that too.


It would be nice if there is an Engineer on this forum that has experience going through the procedure that can explain just for clarity !!!


----------



## arjal (Apr 5, 2012)

wyekoon said:


> Doesnt this happen already? I work in engineering and had my education assessed by the Canadian Council of Professional Engineers as part of my application for permanent residence. Coming to Canada (albeit during the time of economic downturn), I can't tell you how many people have said - you don't have Canadian experience or it will take too long to train you up.
> 
> In my experience, nt only do the regulating bodies need to play a part but the industry too. Sometimes, hiring managers are not ready or is insecure in accepting internationally trained personnel - particularly in regulated professions like engineering.
> 
> I see that the government is sometimes in a tough spot - they see (or think they see) a need for more skilled personnel but there are industries that are fearful of hiring internationally trained staff.


wyekoon any advice ?????


----------



## Freddy_uk (Feb 11, 2012)

arjal said:


> It would be nice if there is an Engineer on this forum that has experience going through the procedure that can explain just for clarity !!!


There is 2 exams. If apegga accept your qualifications and experiance that's fine, if not your tested with a largely multi choice test. They will give you the EIT then and after experience has been gained you do the law and ethics exam to become peng.

1st thing was your degree accredited at the time by the ImechE.? If it wasn't then I would expect you might have to do the exam.


----------



## arjal (Apr 5, 2012)

Freddy_uk said:


> There is 2 exams. If apegga accept your qualifications and experiance that's fine, if not your tested with a largely multi choice test. They will give you the EIT then and after experience has been gained you do the law and ethics exam to become peng.
> 
> 1st thing was your degree accredited at the time by the ImechE.? If it wasn't then I would expect you might have to do the exam.



My BEng was not, but my Masters was accredited by IMechE.


----------



## Freddy_uk (Feb 11, 2012)

You should be fine then, especially with a masters.


----------



## Mr_Fryup (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi there, my first post on these forums, please be gentle with me 

I have recently been offered a job in Montreal as a 'Senior Member, Technical Staff' which I have accepted and posted my visa application papers. During my interview I was asked about my qualifications as I don't have a degree (I have an HNC and OND in electronic engineering). They didn't seem worried and the job offer was made to me (I think largely due to my 10+ years experience in the field), but I have concerns about whether I will be granted a work visa or not. And if I am granted a work visa, could this then bite me in the ar$e if and when I apply for permanent residency?

Any advice would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance - Dan


----------



## arjal (Apr 5, 2012)

Mr_Fryup said:


> Hi there, my first post on these forums, please be gentle with me
> 
> I have recently been offered a job in Montreal as a 'Senior Member, Technical Staff' which I have accepted and posted my visa application papers. During my interview I was asked about my qualifications as I don't have a degree (I have an HNC and OND in electronic engineering). They didn't seem worried and the job offer was made to me (I think largely due to my 10+ years experience in the field), but I have concerns about whether I will be granted a work visa or not. And if I am granted a work visa, could this then bite me in the ar$e if and when I apply for permanent residency?
> 
> ...


Hi I presume the company applied for you via an LMO? the company normally submits this to the province for approval your experience is probably the deciding factor as you said.

When were the papers submitted?


----------



## Mr_Fryup (Mar 24, 2012)

arjal said:


> Hi I presume the company applied for you via an LMO? the company normally submits this to the province for approval your experience is probably the deciding factor as you said.
> 
> When were the papers submitted?


Hi there Arjal. I'm sorry I don't know what an LMO is, but I do know that they will be representing me in my application. I sent them (the new company) my signed application papers last weekend so they should be there soon and they said they will get it started ASAP.

I'm pretty sure the job will have the following NOC code - 2146 Aerospace engineers. Looking at the NOC 2011 Matrix (sorry, I'm too much of a newbie to be allowed to post the hyperlink) it states that the skills required are "Occupations *usually* require university education".

If I manage to get the temporary work visa, could not having a degree stop me from applying for Permanent Residency once we're settled??

Thanks again.

Dan


----------



## arjal (Apr 5, 2012)

Mr_Fryup said:


> Hi there Arjal. I'm sorry I don't know what an LMO is, but I do know that they will be representing me in my application. I sent them (the new company) my signed application papers last weekend so they should be there soon and they said they will get it started ASAP.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the job will have the following NOC code - 2146 Aerospace engineers. Looking at the NOC 2011 Matrix (sorry, I'm too much of a newbie to be allowed to post the hyperlink) it states that the skills required are "Occupations *usually* require university education".
> 
> ...


Hey that's a tough one, not sure to be honest skilled worker normally require a degree but your 10 year work experience might make up for that .

LMO is :

Labour Market Opinion - Government of Canada - Foreign Worker Program


in terms of permanent residency check out :

Application Forms and Guides

or you can go through the Provincial nominee route :

http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/immigrate/provincial/apply


----------

